# Chepo style translates................



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

to other woodcraft. I'm working on a walking stick using a dead red oak and the rasp that I bought for Chepo grooves on slingshots is making grooves on the stick. Then, I will wrap 16-ga. soft brass wire around inside the grove, securing each end in a drilled hole with some epoxy that binds to metal. Perhaps a future slingshot will be similarly decorated.

Thanks Chepo!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

CHEPO WIRED!

Walking stick wired according to the Chepo standard, structural epoxy used to secure wire. Could do this with a slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool. Good idea.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool idea, CAS, and well done.


----------

